# new Intense 951 Trail at Costco for $3250



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

As a Costco member color me surprised when it was in a promo email today, and in stock!! Decent build for the money especially considering its a carbon frame, mostly up to date geo (SA is not as steep as many) - but a 36, DPX2, and solid components for that price... good on ya Intense.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

How is it "good" that a niche bike manufacturer is skipping over the LBS's that will end up fixing this thing in favor of going the wholesale route?


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't know - I guess you could ask Jeff S? Besides Costco - he has a list of other dealers/retailers for em...


----------



## Muggsly (Nov 9, 2005)

mikesee said:


> How is it "good" that a niche bike manufacturer is skipping over the LBS's that will end up fixing this thing in favor of going the wholesale route?


Shop still makes money on the repair so I am failing to see the issue.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Muggsly said:


> Shop still makes money on the repair so I am failing to see the issue.


The shops are struggling to survive right now because they don't have any inventory. They can sell any bikes they can get their hands on. Selling them to Costco makes no sense and turns me off to that brand for good.


----------



## Muggsly (Nov 9, 2005)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> The shops are struggling to survive right now because they don't have any inventory. They can sell any bikes they can get their hands on. Selling them to Costco makes no sense and turns me off to that brand for good.


I am not even sure we have an actual intense dealer in my city. We have a shop listed but they never actually stock them and this was prepandemic. And I am in a larger city (2.6 mill) so having it at costco will improve their reach to customers. I am not even sure when the last time I bought local for a bike but I do have a mechanic I support so for me supporting an LBS is through skilled labor and not stock.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> The shops are struggling to survive right now because they don't have any inventory.


Well yeah, but manufacturers are in the same boat. They are struggling to survive too due to the same supply chain issues.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Cool, can I get a pack of 12?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Muggsly said:


> I am not even sure we have an actual intense dealer in my city. We have a shop but they never actually stock them and this was prepandemic. And I am in a larger city (2.6 mill) so having it costco will improve their reach to costumers. I am not even sure when the last time I bought local for a bike but I do have a mechanic I support so for me supporting an LBS is through skilled labor and not stock.


You just painted a pretty grim future outlook for our sport if we all follow that route.

Buying bikes at Costco or online, using shops for maintenance only for things you can't figure out. Buying parts online I would imagine (even though most LBS have the same price as online and available that day). Maintenance alone won't keep the lights on for most shops. The math won't work. The sport without LBS wouldn't look anything like it is now. They're huge advocates for trail access, along with doing great things for people who are just getting started or need help getting something warrantied, the list goes on and on. Without LBS the riding in your area probably isn't going to be great. I support mine every opportunity I get.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> The shops are struggling to survive right now because they don't have any inventory. They can sell any bikes they can get their hands on. Selling them to Costco makes no sense and turns me off to that brand for good.


Uhhhh.....all the shops in the area I moved away from were so backed up in service that some are only servicing bikes they sold, others are only servicing the brands they sell and many are backed upped weeks just to bring your bike in. They are making plenty of $$ due to their service rates. 
Luckily, I moved to an area where the shops only seem to be backed up 2-3 days at most and have some of the most reasonable rates I've ever experienced for bike service. I've even received "service while you wait" on 2 of my last 3 issues.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

k2rider1964 said:


> Uhhhh.....all the shops in the area I moved away from were so backed up in service that some are only servicing bikes they sold, others are only servicing the brands they sell and many are backed upped weeks just to bring your bike in. They are making plenty of $$ due to their service rates.
> Luckily, I moved to an area where the shops only seem to be backed up 2-3 days at most and have some of the most reasonable rates I've ever experienced for bike service. I've even received "service while you wait" on 2 of my last 3 issues.


I've been buying my bikes from the same LBS for quite a few years now. One guy has been with them 20 years. I bring my bike in anytime and he turns it right around no matter what. He told me years ago, you take care of the riders that use their bike every day. The broken rusty chain bikes can wait.


----------



## Muggsly (Nov 9, 2005)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> You just painted a pretty grim future outlook for our sport if we all follow that route.
> 
> Buying bikes at Costco or online, using shops for maintenance only for things you can't figure out. Buying parts online I would imagine (even though most LBS have the same price as online and available that day). Maintenance alone won't keep the lights on for most shops. The math won't work. The sport without LBS wouldn't look anything like it is now. They're huge advocates for trail access, along with doing great things for people who are just getting started or need help getting something warrantied, the list goes on and on. Without LBS the riding in your area probably isn't going to be great. I support mine every opportunity I get.


I mean it's great in theory but my LBS doesn't even carry the brand of bike I currently ride and there is no shop within 200 miles of me so even if I did buy from an LBS it wouldn't be local. Also not all LBS are created equal some of the locals here do nothing but pushing bikes with no skilled mechanics and no knowledge from their sales staff. I have 1 shop I support and I will use it to buy parts, if they are within a decent margin to online, beers, and when I can't do something myself that mechanic is my go too.

I am happy you can support your local but supporting local should not mean supporting getting railed by a shop that is just trying to milk it's customers. Good shops are taken care of because they provide a service.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Assuming that the frame quality is good (maybe a slight bit bulked-up for durability) and the pre-assembled portions are within the ballpark, with an added exhortation that the new owner needs to take it to an LBS and pay for a full tune-up*...

I mean, it can only a good thing that the non-biking general public's concept of what is a functional, suited-for-purpose mountain bike will be shifted toward something closer to reality.

And it'll also be easier to make a recommendation to an otherwise sufficiently-monied but bike-illiterate friend who you can easily imagine walking into an unfamiliar LBS and becoming shocked at the pricing of what he/she might see as superficially-similar to things he/she's seen elsewhere costing 1/10th, and instead of being convinced that he/she is being exposed to an unfamiliar reality and opened-up to a new world... but rather becoming convinced that he just walked into a scam or some other thing that is totally irrelevant to his/her needs (say, a Rolls Royce dealership when you intended to go into a Hyundai dealership). Costco has that reputation for offering good value, if not _always_ the cheapest prices. You don't ever think you will be scammed by a Costco, nor pay for something stupid-expensive. You can recommend this and it will less likely be just wasted-breath, like it often has been when I've told people what they need if they want to do what they say they want to do. And even if they balk at the (presumably shocking-to-them) cost... their visit to the LBS in search of options will put LBS prices into the proper perspective: that this is roughly normal, not a scam nor a Gucci splurge, if you want to ride what you've been seeing others out on the trail with.

* While I can understand that LBSs will be ambivalent about this product that might be the first of many nails in their existing paradigm of survival, I can only hope that they will be professionals and treat them like any other bike instead of sowing FUD and refusing to work on them.


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

Costco - lifetime returns no questions asked. You'll be able to upgrade every couple of years - no need for maintenance. 

When Costco takes stuff back, I don't suspect that they eat the cost, I imagine the manufacturer does. Intense may come to rue the day.

At least that's the way Cabelas was in the outdoor goods game. Rip your waders on a nail? Cabelas gives you a new pair under their lifetime warranty and tells the manufacturer to suck it. They provided world-class service to their customers but just abused their suppliers.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

LOL having worked at a big box "membership club" in a past life, you don't want people working there to put together your $3K bike since they're usually overworked and underpaid. With the way things are, I don't see the incentive for Intense or any bike brand to go this way; it's not like their bikes aren't going to sell at the LBS.


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

May be thats why they separated the 951 brand out as an offshoot venture.

Same with Toyota and the former Scion brand?


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> Buying parts online I would imagine (even though most LBS have the same price as online and available that day)


Uh...no?

I am a HUGE LBS advocate and my shop really takes good care of me. No complaints. They also have good inventory. That said, they can only carry so many things and they definitely can't carry niche or proprietary parts. They can almost never match a deal found online.

I needed a new saddle. I went to FIVE different local shops and spent 3 hours of my life driving around. All in the name of supporting my local bike shops, and I really needed it that day. No luck. I was told by three of the shops that they could order it. That's my least favorite answer. I can order it too. And so I did. Exactly what I wanted, shipped to my door for $30 less than the lowest price at a shop.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Silentfoe said:


> Uh...no?
> 
> I am a HUGE LBS advocate and my shop really takes good care of me. No complaints. They also have good inventory. That said, they can only carry so many things and they definitely can't carry niche or proprietary parts. They can almost never match a deal found online.
> 
> ...


The days of driving around to the LBS are long over. Almost all of them in the country use the same website software. It tells you what's in stock and the price before you even leave your couch. And as far as price, Shimano chain and brake pads were my last purchase, it was the identical price. They sell Stans for $1 more, Tires are exactly the same. My experience is paying basically the same and possibly a tiny premium. But I can have it that day. You may want to look around.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

matadorCE said:


> LOL having worked at a big box "membership club" in a past life, you don't want people working there to put together your $3K bike since they're usually overworked and underpaid. With the way things are, I don't see the incentive for Intense or any bike brand to go this way; it's not like their bikes aren't going to sell at the LBS.


Actually Costco employees have some the highest satisfaction rates and the lowest turnover. It is a hard gig to actually get. They pay a living wage and offer good health insurance.

With that said, I think it is really sad to see a manufacturer like Intense selling at Costco next to a 24 box of chocolates...


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Some places have good bike shops. Here in Eugene Oregon, I have about 4 local bike shops that go from decent to excellent. When I lived in central California, the bike shop scene was a disaster. I think Sacramento and Folsom have good shops, but Stockton, Modesto, Merced, etc are basically crap or were when I was there. The one fairly decent shop was bought out by performance.

If you have good local bike shops, support them!

If you don't, lots of online venues and DIY.

I agree with a lot of what @toyotatacomaTRD says and mostly buy local and support the good shops, (just recently bought my wife's Levo from a LBS), but I've lived the other side of the fence too. When I lived where bike shops were crap, I bought online and did my own (questionable) wrenching.

All that said, this bike touches some of my big hot buttons. The rising cost of mountain bikes is a bit out of control. I think this is Intense's answer to direct to consumer brands like Canyon and YT.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Vespasianus said:


> With that said, I think it is really sad to see a manufacturer like Intense selling at Costco next to a 24 box of chocolates...


I don't think they have these in store. Costco has a lot of online exclusives now and this is likely one of them.


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

Someone on Costco’s board is probably a fan of Intense bikes and offered to buy a huge volume of bikes. If Intense can use that cash influx to make their products better, more power to them


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Vespasianus said:


> Actually Costco employees have some the highest satisfaction rates and the lowest turnover. It is a hard gig to actually get. They pay a living wage and offer good health insurance.
> 
> With that said, I think it is really sad to see a manufacturer like Intense selling at Costco next to a 24 box of chocolates...


So does Buc-ee's, but I'm not about to quit my corporate job to work there or at Costco. It's still a retail job where you're there to help sell anything from children's clothes to TVs to car tires to tubs of mayonnaise.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

matadorCE said:


> So does Buc-ee's, but I'm not about to quit my corporate job to work there or at Costco. It's still a retail job where you're there to help sell anything from children's clothes to TVs to car tires to tubs of mayonnaise.


Nobody said anything about your corporate job or leaving a desk job to work retail. You said that they are "overworked and underpaid". That statement has little merit.

What does have merit is that the employees of Costco most likely do not have experience putting together a high end bicycle. For that reason alone, I would be really hesitant to buy a bike from them.


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

matadorCE said:


> So does Buc-ee's, but I'm not about to quit my corporate job to work there or at Costco. It's still a retail job where you're there to help sell anything from children's clothes to TVs to car tires to tubs of mayonnaise.


Must be nice to have options, not everyone is in the same boat.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

This post made me look at it, hmmm
INTENSE 951 XC Bike | Costco https://www.costco.com/intense-951-xc-bike.product.100691780.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

Vespasianus said:


> Nobody said anything about your corporate job or leaving a desk job to work retail. You said that they are "overworked and underpaid". That statement has little merit.
> 
> What does have merit is that the employees of Costco most likely do not have experience putting together a high end bicycle. For that reason alone, I would be really hesitant to buy a bike from them.


Highly unlikely they would sell the bike fully assembled. Probably arrive in a box almost ready to go, like other direct to consumer brands.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Vespasianus said:


> Nobody said anything about your corporate job or leaving a desk job to work retail. You said that they are "overworked and underpaid". That statement has little merit.


Have you actually worked one of these jobs? How much would you accept getting paid to get yelled at by adults throwing tantrums because they can't find or the store is out of their favorite whatever. This is still a customer service job at its core, an overall people suck.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Silentfoe said:


> Uh...no?
> 
> I am a HUGE LBS advocate and my shop really takes good care of me. No complaints. They also have good inventory. That said, they can only carry so many things and they definitely can't carry niche or proprietary parts. They can almost never match a deal found online.
> 
> ...


I seem to have the same luck .

If it's something I'd like to try on like gloves, helmet etc, I'll buy it from an lbs if I can. Other times I've tried , say a headset bearing or similar. Willing to pay the extra to have it same day. Call around, nope, but we can order it for you. Well yeah, I can order it too and likely have it quicker.

Yes many lbs so support trails and local activities so if possible, support them.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Shark said:


> I seem to have the same luck .
> 
> If it's something I'd like to try on like gloves, helmet etc, I'll buy it from an lbs if I can. Other times I've tried , say a headset bearing or similar. Willing to pay the extra to have it same day. Call around, nope, but we can order it for you. Well yeah, I can order it too and likely have it quicker.
> 
> ...


This is pretty much where I'm at....with the exception of tires. All the shops in Prescott want full MSRP for tires. Up to $95 for some Maxxis stuff. I can get them about $30 cheaper online and if I'm willing to wait, pretty much 50% cheaper when I order therm from Germany. Luckily, I'm currently sitting on 10+ new tires.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> The days of driving around to the LBS are long over. Almost all of them in the country use the same website software. It tells you what's in stock and the price before you even leave your couch. And as far as price, Shimano chain and brake pads were my last purchase, it was the identical price. They sell Stans for $1 more, Tires are exactly the same. My experience is paying basically the same and possibly a tiny premium. But I can have it that day. You may want to look around.


None of my local shops can tell me whats on the floor of any of the other shops. No, their software will not do that. They can look up stock on QBP or similar but that is essentially ordering online.

I pretty much can guarantee that you can always find it cheaper online.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike256 (Sep 4, 2020)

Silentfoe said:


> Uh...no?
> 
> I am a HUGE LBS advocate and my shop really takes good care of me. No complaints. They also have good inventory. That said, they can only carry so many things and they definitely can't carry niche or proprietary parts. They can almost never match a deal found online.
> 
> ...


I call bullshit on this. You drove around purely in the name of supporting your lbs but then say you needed it that day? and when they didnt have it you ordered it online anyway. Sounds like if you didnt need it that day you wouldnt have been driving around for 3 hours&#8230;


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Shark said:


> Cool, can I get a pack of 12?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


No. There is a 2 bike limit.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

mike256 said:


> I call bullshit on this. You drove around purely in the name of supporting your lbs but then say you needed it that day? and when they didnt have it you ordered it online anyway. Sounds like if you didnt need it that day you wouldnt have been driving around for 3 hours&#8230;


Why do you feel the need to call bullshit? Does it make you feel better?

It definitely happened. The seat was still functional but severely torn. I was leaving for a skills clinic three States away that weekend. I absolutely drove to all 5 shops in my area. Got close but in the end, a big nada. I ended up pulling a saddle off of another bike and ordered the one I needed.

Does that make you happy or do you want to call bullshit again.

Maybe lighten up.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Diamondback was doing well direct for a few years with the Sync'r and Release but their product line just stagnated and then when their ownership changed their prices got uncompetitive on their stagnant product.

The cool thing for me on this bike is the Fox fork. That's pretty unusual at this price, lots of similar spec bikes have the steel stanchion, dead-end RS forks that live below the Reba/Rev level


----------



## rjrodney (Apr 17, 2008)

To me, Costco selling bikes is no worse than corporation bike shops - who shall remain nameless.


----------



## mike256 (Sep 4, 2020)

Silentfoe said:


> Why do you feel the need to call bullshit? Does it make you feel better?
> 
> It definitely happened. The seat was still functional but severely torn. I was leaving for a skills clinic three States away that weekend. I absolutely drove to all 5 shops in my area. Got close but in the end, a big nada. I ended up pulling a saddle off of another bike and ordered the one I needed.
> 
> ...


for sure i was being much more of a dick then I should have been, without a doubt. You are definitely tooting your own horn about your lbs support more than you should be though. A huge advocate until the brick and mortar cant match online sales prices isnt really a huge advocate.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

mike256 said:


> for sure i was being much more of a dick then I should have been, without a doubt. You are definitely tooting your own horn about your lbs support more than you should be though. A huge advocate until the brick and mortar cant match online sales prices isnt really a huge advocate.


Once again, I only buy online if my LBS doesn't have it. As I said, my LBS takes care of me. I've been there 5 out of the last 7 days. They give me a better deal than online. However, online beats their retail price 8 days a week.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike256 (Sep 4, 2020)

Silentfoe said:


> Once again, I only buy online if my LBS doesn't have it. As I said, my LBS takes care of me. I've been there 5 out of the last 7 days. They give me a better deal than online. However, online beats their retail price 8 days a week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Fair enough, I apologise. Your post read to me that you would buy from the online store at the end of the day due to the lbs not matching their discounted price which was why I called bullshit. My bad, I read it differently to how you meant it. As I said, I was being much more of a dick then the situation required.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Silentfoe said:


> None of my local shops can tell me whats on the floor of any of the other shops. No, their software will not do that. They can look up stock on QBP or similar but that is essentially ordering online.
> 
> I pretty much can guarantee that you can always find it cheaper online.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


What city are you in? I'd be surprised. Looking for a specialized bike earlier this year, they have an in stock finder, it then links to the LBS website. From Washington to Florida, Southern California to Wyoming, Ohio, even Canada I would find available bikes, all directed to their website, same platform, shows everything they have in stock.

The software that drives the site also gives them a perpetual inventory which allows stores to know exactly where they are financially without the labor involved in counting everything on the shelf. It also wasn't just looking at specialized. Bikes shops that sold Santa Cruz and Ibis were using the same software.

Also, I see you have your mind made up that everything is cheaper online bar none, but that is just not the case anymore.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

mike256 said:


> I call bullshit on this. You drove around purely in the name of supporting your lbs but then say you needed it that day? and when they didnt have it you ordered it online anyway. Sounds like if you didnt need it that day you wouldnt have been driving around for 3 hours&#8230;


A lot of what he's saying isn't adding up.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

JK-47 said:


> Highly unlikely they would sell the bike fully assembled. Probably arrive in a box almost ready to go, like other direct to consumer brands.


Yeah, you are probably right. It is Costco after all.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> A lot of what he's saying isn't adding up.


How exactly? I'm curious as to how I spent my day isn't adding up. Or why it matters to a few of you. I needed a part. I had time. I really could have used it that day or even by the weekend. Went to my go to shop. They didn't have anything. Decided I was bored, had the day, and so I went to the next shop. Nothing. Decided to continue on. Hit all five shops in the area. Nothing. Went home, adapted and put a saddle from one bike I use onto the bike I wanted to use. Not the optimal solution as I still needed a new saddle but oh well. Went back in the house and found the saddle online. It was a good chunk cheaper than any of the shops I went to were willing to sell it for. Ordered it.

Genuinely curious as to how that's bullshit or fishy in any way.

I definitely tried to support a local shop. As I said before, it isn't likely that a shop will have everything or even specific, rare items. I gave them a shot. I could have called them but sometimes they have something similar that would have worked just as well, which I wouldn't have known with a call.

Some of you are really looking to pick a fight over absolutely inane BS.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Love my LBS which I've been patronizing for the 20 years of its existence, but my wife and I may be looking at new Intense bikes. Not worried about the LBS since its owner, a really smart individual, thrived during the pandemic. I'm sure he'll figure out a way to profit from this.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Silentfoe said:


> How exactly? I'm curious as to how I spent my day isn't adding up. Or why it matters to a few of you. I needed a part. I had time. I really could have used it that day or even by the weekend. Went to my go to shop. They didn't have anything. Decided I was bored, had the day, and so I went to the next shop. Nothing. Decided to continue on. Hit all five shops in the area. Nothing. Went home, adapted and put a saddle from one bike I use onto the bike I wanted to use. Not the optimal solution as I still needed a new saddle but oh well. Went back in the house and found the saddle online. It was a good chunk cheaper than any of the shops I went to were willing to sell it for. Ordered it.
> 
> Genuinely curious as to how that's bullshit or fishy in any way.
> 
> ...


What city are you in? I couldn't find any in my search that don't have LBS using the same software.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Ogre said:


> I think Sacramento and Folsom have good shops, but Stockton, Modesto, Merced, etc are basically crap or were when I was there.


Folsom has not one bike shop remaining from when I moved there in 2007. There's a Mike's in a location that was once independent, and there's one that moved in from Old Sac (in the process shifting from a brompton dealership to a pedego dealership). A ton of others have come and gone including some more esoteric like one that only did clothes, another that did fitting and fitness testing.

The one at the west end of the bridge seems pretty well established now... though their EDH location once charged me three bucks for a straight gauge J bend spoke and I can't really call that anything but gouging.

There have been a few disasters - there was one where I took a busted wheel from a very conventional inexpensive hybrid and he told me, "We don't sell spokes. Maybe if I had my spoke machine from the other shop but it's just too much to stock." That shop didn't seem to have their finger on the pulse and didn't move any stock I ever saw.

Back across the river, there are a lot of long running bike shops. Bike Business, College Cyclery, Patriot and Elite come to mind. But the shop in midtown turned into a Trek-owned store.

I can't speak for the areas south, except I think the Elk Grove bike park has some steady shop involvement.

It's clearly a hard and faddish business. They really have to leverage their industry and racing ties, for things like demo tours and events, and then turn that into loyalty for sales.


----------



## unerlaubt (Aug 2, 2019)

toyotatacomaTRD said:


> The shops are struggling to survive right now because they don't have any inventory. They can sell any bikes they can get their hands on. Selling them to Costco makes no sense and turns me off to that brand for good.


After reading this thread, I'm turned off from reading your posts In the future.

Anyhow, you are totally clueless about what makes the LBS go around. my local guys tell me to order everything online because they say I will get it quicker and probably the Same price or cheaper. Why, the margins are just not there to be custom ordering bling parts. Their time is spent more profitably on turn8ng wrenches and selling commodity parts. Most shops around here have reduced their public hours, increased their staff, and cranking out $400-600 an hour of profit fixin* anything that comes in the door. You're not going to make that scratch selling saddles and tires over the course of a month. You're not going to generate that kind of profit off of selling bikes either. Service some suspension, fix a drive train, straighten a frame VS sellling a trail bell&#8230; come on, the answer is obvious.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Here is a thread indicating how the general public is responding to this offering.









Costco Members: Intense 951 XC Mountain Bike (various frame sizes) $3250 + Free S/H


Costco Wholesale has select Intense 951 XC Mountain Bike on sale for $3,249.99 valid for Costco Members only. Shipping is free. Thanks to community member eu99 for finding this deal Note, mu ...




slickdeals.net


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

More info&#8230;









Intense selling new 951 series bikes through Costco.com and other channels


TEMECULA, Calif. (BRAIN) — Intense Cycles is launching a new series of bikes that is being sold through multiple channels, including consumer-direct, IBD, and through Costco.com.




www.bicycleretailer.com





It's simply another channel to market for Intense, the bikes are sold online only, and in the same manner as the rest of their D2C bikes (mostly assembled, tool and instructions included, etc.). Or customers can take it it to an LBS for final assembly.

Lots of high-end manufacturers sell through Costco; it's a great move by Intense.

The year is 2021; lots of elitist snobs here on MTBR, who still think like it's 2005. Then again, I remember all the tut-tutting from the outdoor crowd when North Face started selling through mass market channels&#8230;same thing.

LBS' will adapt, or die.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Walt posted it - and I read it on Beta - Intenses multi channel approach inc direct, LBS and Costco - so dealers/LBS in if they want in on this.

Didn't mean to start such a crap storm, was just surprised when the email hit showing intense carbon bikes at Costco. Lets call it "healthy dialogue"!

FWIW - I moved to a small community about 12 months back. 2 fantastic independent shops. I take ALL my business thru the 2 shops now inc consumables these days that I could get online for less and in stock immediately. But, I want my shops to survive and thrive as we are now all members of a great community. I've heard from more than one shop owner over the years - they they'd be happy to not sell bikes and just have service/parts/acc... that's not everyones jam for sure, but to each their own. Simply gotta respect what's best for the shop/owners - sell bikes? full service only? their shop their rules in essence.

For Intense - good on Steiber for finding an approach to ensure he and Intense stay in business as well. This last year hasn't been easy for the boutique brands or big box brands...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

matadorCE said:


> LOL having worked at a big box "membership club" in a past life, you don't want people working there to put together your $3K bike since they're usually overworked and underpaid.


One of my riding gang works at Costco and knows his way around a bike. I'd trust him to do good work as much as any mechanic at an LBS. Another one of my riding gang works at an LBS and is learning on-the-job. I've talked him through procedures before.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if Road Car Review Forum has a thread about how Costco is evil and you should buy stuff at a huge markup from the dealership or else you’ll lose them


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Ogre said:


> I don't think they have these in store. Costco has a lot of online exclusives now and this is likely one of them.


It is online only...









Intense selling new 951 series bikes through Costco.com and other channels


TEMECULA, Calif. (BRAIN) — Intense Cycles is launching a new series of bikes that is being sold through multiple channels, including consumer-direct, IBD, and through Costco.com.




www.bicycleretailer.com


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Darth Lefty said:


> I wonder if Road Car Review Forum has a thread about how Costco is evil and you should buy stuff at a huge markup from the dealership or else you'll lose them


^^So true&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Darth Lefty said:


> I wonder if Road Car Review Forum has a thread about how Costco is evil and you should buy stuff at a huge markup from the dealership or else you'll lose them


Car dealerships are propped up quasi-monopolies often with government protection. If bike shops had near the legislative support that car dealers do, they wouldn't have as much trouble making a profit. Even if you go through Costco to buy your car, it still ends up going through a local dealer. Tesla can't even sell direct in a few states because the legislatures require local dealers (ironically Texas where they supposedly believe in capitalism and "free markets" and Tesla is building a huge factory).

If bike shops could prevent brands like YT and Canyon from selling in a state, then this wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

So is Knolly going to be sold at Costco Canada?

Too soon?


----------



## funks (Jun 2, 2007)

k2rider1964 said:


> Uhhhh.....all the shops in the area I moved away from were so backed up in service that some are only servicing bikes they sold, others are only servicing the brands they sell and many are backed upped weeks just to bring your bike in. They are making plenty of $$ due to their service rates.
> Luckily, I moved to an area where the shops only seem to be backed up 2-3 days at most and have some of the most reasonable rates I've ever experienced for bike service. I've even received "service while you wait" on 2 of my last 3 issues.


That's a bad bike shop - there's a TREK bicycle shop here in DUBLIN and they have a sign outside that says "we service all bikes".


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Darth Lefty said:


> I wonder if Road Car Review Forum has a thread about how Costco is evil and you should buy stuff at a huge markup from the dealership or else you'll lose them


Man so true.

I argued with a guy regarding service appointments at dealerships(work truck) and how I was out of line assuming that my appointment actually meant I should have my oil changed at that time.

If discount tire can keep appointments, why can't a dealership for simple service like oil change?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

prj71 said:


> It is online only...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Costco has lots of items that are online only and this will be one of them. It's possible a select warehouse might have them on the floor but it's just like any other bike they sell. They come in a box for you to finish assembly at home. Store employees aren't assembling bikes except for the display model.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

I call my Intense "my Costco bike" now.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I see this a as a win for consumers, Intense, and the LBS. Intense gets an increase in volume to support low pricing, consumers get the good pricing, LBSs get customers that need service and parts. Bikes are traditionally a poor profit center for shops and tie up a lot of capital (outside of Covid, they tend to sit on the showroom, except low end bikes). Service and parts are where the profit is. Most customers that buy from Costco don’t work on their own bikes, hence also don’t mail order parts. They will end up at a LBS for those items.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

My shop had three expert mechanics but COVID forced career changes.  My two local LBSs continue to be very good so I do try to support them.

I hate arrogant bike shops. If they get it right, I'll put up with it. But - "Well, how do you know there's no sealant in our rental". Jeez&#8230;..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JK-47 (Apr 22, 2021)

DrDon said:


> My shop had three expert mechanics but COVID forced career changes.  My two local LBSs continue to be very good so I do try to support them.
> 
> I hate arrogant bike shops. If they get it right, I'll put up with it. But - "Well, how do you know there's no sealant in our rental". Jeez&#8230;..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Hmmm, let's test that out right now with my benchmade knife!!


----------



## celler (Oct 14, 2012)

My local brewery has lost a lot of business to my LBS that has a tap room! After a few beers the bike parts appear cheaper. I service my own bike so the beer is important part of my spend. Beer is very good margin for the LBS. The issue with new bikes is the LBS doesn't even know when they are going to get what bikes. They take what they can get. This does nothing for me as I will be very specific what I want to buy. I do get turned off is a LBS starts charging over list price. I have seen this at one of the LBS in town.


----------



## pete454ss (Jul 11, 2021)

Muggsly said:


> I am not even sure we have an actual intense dealer in my city. We have a shop listed but they never actually stock them and this was prepandemic. And I am in a larger city (2.6 mill) so having it at costco will improve their reach to customers. I am not even sure when the last time I bought local for a bike but I do have a mechanic I support so for me supporting an LBS is through skilled labor and not stock.


Exactly


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

This thread has a lot of "get off my lawn" in it.


----------



## Lawdog67 (Oct 1, 2021)

I’ own an Intense 951 xc from Costco and love it. It was an amazing deal. Costco is great to deal with and Intense is a good bike manufacturer. Win win.


----------

